# Can our son join us



## Busybee (Aug 7, 2008)

My husband and I who are both British with UK passports moved to the USA in October 2008, we obtained our green cards in April 2009. Can our son who is 25 join us here, and how would we go about it. 

Any advice gratefully received


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Busybee said:


> My husband and I who are both British with UK passports moved to the USA in October 2008, we obtained our green cards in April 2009. Can our son who is 25 join us here, and how would we go about it.
> 
> Any advice gratefully received


Yep -- file an I-130 now. There's a line as it's a numerically restricted category. They're currently processing applications filed in May 2003 for F2B (unmarried sons and daughters, 21 years of age or older, of permanent residents. 

Meanwhile, it might be sensible to investigate if he can come to live here under another immigration status. You gave no clues in you


----------

